# High Protein Diet



## alross13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,

For a few years I have been working hard to lose weight (to tone) and I have made progress but I am still not where I want to be. So one of my lifting buddies was talking to me about doing a high protein diet and eating about 5 small meals a day.

However, a few weeks I found out that all of the abdominal pain and bloating I've been experiencing was IBS-C.

So what I am getting at is, has any one with IBS-C tried this kind of diet and have you had success or does it make symptoms worse? Feedback please!

Also now I regularly take a probiotic and critrucel. I also take Levsin when I have a flare up.

Thank you!


----------



## alross13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Really I am just looking for a diet that will help me get a fit physique and will work with my IBS-C.... HELP!


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

What comes to mind is plain baked chicken and fish. Not the yummiest but they don't bother my tummy much.


----------

